# Deformed fish on Aquabid . . .



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1347595539
Poor Thing.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

So sad! Not only is she deformed, but her fins are terrible!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Aw poor fish....


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

She's all...lumpy. And $20? Come on man, what kind of scam are you running here?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I wouldn't pay anything for her


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I wouldn't pay anything for her


Me either


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

IMO she should have been culled


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I like her.... tail?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

This is just sad... :\ It's always the breeder's fault if the Betta has a top line and fins like that. *sigh* Irresponsible breeder. The Betta is probably suffering just because of the breeder.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I feel so sorry for that betta, she should have been culled months ago.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

She would be beautiful if her spine wasn't like that


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I would take her in a second but only if I saw her in a store for a few dollars, not for $20 with shipping :shock:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

aww heck, now I feel sorry for her and want her. Maybe if I bid $12.01?

I'm glad I don't have paypal .


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm no expert but some of his males seem to have bumpy backs as well?

http://bettahalfmoon.blogspot.com/


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Its an ugly mutation but the spine does not look crooked. The spine is actually well below the top part of the fish's back. That is just extra muscle. Fish should swim without any abnormal behavior. 

Mutations are what give us our fancy fin shapes, colors etc. I have to admit that fish has one ugly mutation. Honestly, who knows though, if it is refined it might make a new body type like ryukin goldfish have that huge hump.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

theres a betta under halfmoon plakats with popeye. hes advertised under that name too.


----------

